# Rabbit poo daily



## New1234 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi have had IBS for near 2 years now. I have managed to control a lot of things such as Gas and tiredness and worry. I have had many tests including a scope, urine, bowel tests everything.

I use to have Rabbit poo almost daily ( Poo would come out in little balls and sometime's there wasn't a lot ).

Then it went away.... ( few months I started to have normal BMS )

But now these last 3 months I am having it daily. I can't remember the last time I had a normal BM and it's annoying me. I am always bloated and look over weight.

I spoke to my doctor about being Gluten free and he tested me and also did allergy's but all came back normal?

I just want to have a normal BM again.

Has anyone got this? Or had this? How do I get rid of this? Could I be gluten free?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How much fiber and water do you eat/drink daily? Do you drink more water in the summer when you sweat more?

I don't see many people finding gluten free changes constipated stools all that much from what people say here, so that wouldn't be the first thing I would think of. If it were me, I'd look more at what can add water to the stool (either fiber, drinking more water and maybe a magnesium supplement).


----------



## sarap (Sep 17, 2013)

I am new to this forum and looking for answers of my own. but I certainly know about rabbit poo! what works for me is pulsing magnesium. my pcp is a holistic osteopath and recommended magnesium for my chronic constipation. I would talk to your doc about this. I take up to 750 mg a day when I am in the constipation side of the swing and none when I have diarrhea.


----------



## New1234 (Sep 19, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> How much fiber and water do you eat/drink daily? Do you drink more water in the summer when you sweat more?
> 
> I don't see many people finding gluten free changes constipated stools all that much from what people say here, so that wouldn't be the first thing I would think of. If it were me, I'd look more at what can add water to the stool (either fiber, drinking more water and maybe a magnesium supplement).


I am so sorry to take so long. I don't drink as much of water as I use to if I am honest. Maybe 2-3 cups of tea a day plus maybe 1 glass of water and maybe a bit of coke to drink or lemonade? Surely that should be all enough?

If I am honest this is more annoying. I go to the toilet feeling that I need to empty, go and then all little rabbit ball poop happens. Sometimes there's load and sometime's there is hardly any. It's getting to the point I just don't know why this is happening.

I don't want to go onto Meds for it if I am honest. I know it's a form of IBS-C but I do go almost daily so I don't see it as C even though many would say it is.

I do eat a lot of bread and ont sure about Fiber. I do have fruits and vegs.

I have been tested for loads of things from Lactose intolerance, Diabetes , and also had my first scope over the summer. Everything normal and okay. Nothing came back " wrong " and my bowels are " healthy ".

It's just coming more of stress now, wanting to have a a normal BM or something close to it. My family say it's to do with water..... But I really don't know. Doctors have been useless. I have been on many IBS meds before.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Adding more water to the diet may help. If you don't get enough for your body (and lots of people tending on the constipated side do need to drink more than that) it will pull it out of the stool. While people may not need the 8 glasses of water a day they say is what average people need, some people do find they are less likely to be constipated if they drink that much or more. (some people drink about twice that amount to keep it moving).

Hard dry stool counts as constipation and you can have that even if you go every day. It certainly isn't on the loose/soft/diarrhea side of things. Each side has two parts, frequency and consistency. While they tend to go together they are not completely linked.

Some things help keep water in the stool. Unfortunately a lot of the foods can be gassy, but more apples, pears, peaches, cherries and plums/prunes may help. The juices will work of those if you'd like to add another glass or two of something to drink.

The magnesium mentioned is usually not something people who don't want to take any medication don't want to take, and a lot of us don't get enough magnesium in our diet anyway. Start with 250 mgs of a Dietary supplement (Like Magnesium Oxide) a day and you can work up to 750. You need about 400 mgs a day just for general health.


----------



## jdinvirginia (Jul 13, 2013)

New1234,

I have extensive experience with rabbit pooh, or Bristol type 1 stools (I call them rabbit pellets). I have chronic severe constipation and left unchecked will have rabbit pellet stools which can cause blockage and overflow diarrhea. Because of nerve damage causing a defecation disorder I am unable to pass large firm stools.

My gastroenterologists had me 1) increase fibre (too much can make it worse), 2) increase water intake, and 3) take Miralax (polyethylene glucose or PEG) stool softener. The Miralax (or its generics) made the greatest improvement. In appropriate doses it will help you go without making you go. Two capfuls a day give me Bristol 5 stool which I can pass without discomfort. You can check with your physician, but it is an OTC item with no prescription required. My gastro said that it is safe for long-term use.

Good luck and best wishes,

--JD


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Bigger portions, lentils, oranges and chia seems to work for me.


----------

